# Walking off the lead



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

I keep reading about puppies the same age as mine being off the lead and I am so envious - what training do I need to do so I know she will come back to me? I just don't think she would come back  x


----------



## jo_hall (Feb 26, 2012)

Max is 12 weeks old and we have been walking him for 4 days now. We let him off the lead on his first walk, making sure that we were somewhere safe and that he couldnt get to any roads if he ran off. We have practiced his recall at home a lot and at his training classes, but when we let him off the lead he doesnt leave our side - I think he feels safe when he is close to us. How we have practiced recall on walks is to stand apart on the field (me and my boyfriend) and then one person calls him to them, praises him, and then the other person calls him back. We have been practicing this quite a lot and today he was able to recall to us when we were about 30 paces apart.

As long as you have practiced recall at home, then just be brave and let your puppy off the lead - they will want to stay near you.

Good luck


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

As a puppy the naturaly dont stray far from you. so day one out on a walk is the best time to start off lead work. Its as they get older they get braver and wonder off.

use long training line(not a flexi/extenda lead) or even a bit of washing line that you can attach to his collar and let him drag so if you want him back and he doesnt listen you dog have to run about after him simply stand on the line and lead him back to you with a wee tug to encorege the recall.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine went off the lead on their very first walk- in Dexters case it was at a cockapoo meet! I would take him out hungry with extra special treats ( liver treats work in dexters case) and whenever he comes to you reward him. Also take a ball for retrieving games.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I totally agree with the above comments. The sooner and younger you do it the better as puppy will be a bit unsure of the big wide world so won't stray far. Make sure you have their favourite tasty treats, do a few commands while still on the lead so puppy knows you have the treats then let her off. 
Another good tip is to put the lead on and off again a few times during the walk so puppy doesn't associate being recalled with the lead going on and walk ending as she may learn to not come back to prevent that happening.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I know how you feel, but we let Dudley off the lead for the first time 2 days ago, we are lucky as there is a dog walk fenced off around the edge of our playing fields so we let him off there first, we immediately tried to make ourselves seem like great fun to be with, running backwards and forwards so he followed us - also took his fav outside toy which is a ball on rope combo with extra string tied to it so we just pull it along and he always chases it and pounces on it. We did all the recommended things like high value treats (bits of sausage), lead on and off. We then braved letting him off in the playing field and he was the same - chasing us and coming back to us really well - I hadn't been sure as he has been ignoring me a lot in the garden recently but he was really good, we did the same yesterday and today. Today I put him on the lead when I saw a dog in the distance as I still think he would charge towards other dogs. Do try it soon though, I'm sure it'll be fine, its such a relief to do it. Good luck.


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

I will have to try this - I am so scared though as she seems desperate to get away and pulls on her lead and also she is so bad at coming back to me in the garden - I might just have to brave it and hope to god she doesn't run away - there is no where fenced in we can go  xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Emily+Harry said:


> I will have to try this - I am so scared though as she seems desperate to get away and pulls on her lead and also she is so bad at coming back to me in the garden - I might just have to brave it and hope to god she doesn't run away - there is no where fenced in we can go  xx


Try and find somewhere that you are comfortable with, ie a large open park or something similar. Its very unusual to find somewhere totally fenced in.

Get to the park and before you let her off the lead, do a couple of easy commands ie sit. Does she respond to her name already? Calling their name is to attract their attention, it shouldn't really be the command to come to you. Find a different word ie Here, Come etc.

Does she follow you around the house, say if you go into another room, does she follow. Its a good indication that she really wont want to let you out of her sight or be too far from you in such a new place.

She may be pulling on the lead, because of the lead, not because she wants to run away from you. Most if not all puppies pull on their leads. There's a lot of questions and talk on here of how to stop them pulling on their lead.

Good luck and enjoy the experience, there is nothing more pleasureable than seeing a dog roam free whilst on a walk.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Use a long drag line. it lets them play and feel off lead but you are still in controle its even good in the garden.
This is my friends dog on a long line because i dont trust her off lead yet. I think mine is eaither 10 or 15 meeters but will need to mesure it. You can get them ebay and amazon for £5-6. it just gives you that confidence and its a back up if they do play up and not come back.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I was nervous too but as everyone says it’s important to do it when they’re really little. Saffi still won’t go far enough that we’re out of sight. We call her back often and treat her. We also put her lead on two-three times during each walk and give her three consecutive treats and then remove her lead – we’re trying to teach her that a lead isn’t necessarily the end of the walk!


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

I agree with all the above great advice. It's nerve wracking 1st time, we did it after an outdoor puppy class after we had been recalling with a long line. The only thing in addition that we did was walk away from Arthur when calling him if he was thinking about not coming back as we were advised it encourages your dog to follow you if you walking away. Find a nice open space and go for it x


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

So should I just go for a walk on the park tonight wit her and just let her off even though she not the best at recall??? Will she come back?? Omg I am so scared haha I will take a bag of treats and keep calling her back?? Xxx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Let her off but just drop her lead so she drags it. that way if she does play up you have something get a holde of. 

let us.know how you get on.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Just ordered a 20m long line from ebay for £5.99

Thankyou kendal for the tip because i was looking at paying £15-20 earlier 
Great advice as always xx


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Soooo...... I did it - me and my partner and child took her to park and went paired with ball treats and poop bags - we took her to the kiddie area which is closed off and there was no children in it at the time - we then took her to older children bit which was bigger and she did so well - so we then went one step further and walked around the whole park with her off the lead - we kept calling her back and putting her lead back off and then taking it offf and she was amazing - so proud and thank you every one for encouraging me as I would never have done it without hearing all your advice  xxxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

That is great!!! way to go! keep it up


----------

